# Southern Pine



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to use southern (white) pine for exposed beam and ship lap or tounge and groove roofing on our home construction this summer. Do any of you southerners have a saw mill nearby that I might work with? Our forest here in AZ is not as good as yours!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most any of the Log Home companies in the South will be able to fulfill your needs. I have used Hearthstone Log Builders in Dandridge Tn. You can speak with a fella named Terry Reneau(Ra-know) and he should be able to give you complete information.

Regards, Mike

http://www.hearthstonehomes.com/about_hearthstone.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have ordered 20 foot yellow pine timbers from them to be used to attach flooring for my hay wagons....they even kiln dried them for me to avoid twisting. They use a lot of White pine in their log buildings.

Regards, Mike


----------

